# Anyone local with a dock and a pond?



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Looking for a place to practice some dock jumping. Anything within a couple hours of Columbus will work. We have been driving to Kentucky to practice. lol "Gigelo" has only been to a couple competions but had fun and did well. He has a couple 2nd place and 6th place finish. Been short on time so have missed the last couple comps. We do have a bunch coming up later in the year, so would like to get some dock time in when I can. Willing to pay a couple bucks if needed. Promise to leave it cleaner than we find it and only will be using it for practice time. Would also like to do some "duck" work as the season gets closer. Only retrieval work, no hunting or shooting.!$ Thanks! BC


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll vouch for BC.... he's a first class guy.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Thank you kind Sir. As promised your check is in the mail


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I would have loved to have had the time to get my bigger dog into those competions when he was younger...both the distance and the height competitions...and for that matter more training on duck retrievals...he's 6.5 years old now and I just still don't have that kind of time...as big as he is, he has a built in advantage of body length...plus when he stands on his back legs, he's about 5' tall...as for duck hunting, he'll swim right out to a downed bird, but just won't pick it up.

I looked into those clubs a few years back and one up by me wanted quite a bit to join the club just to have access to their lake and facilities.

Perhaps there's a boat ramp near to you that has a suitable dock that you could use. I know the two ramps at Spencer Lake by me would be perfect...they're long enough and solid concrete, so very stable, but, it's just that the water isn't very deep off the end of them...maybe 3-4 feet...my dog would hit bottom and get stuck in the mud, land on an unseen rock, or worse.

Good luck in your search and good luck in the competitions.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

If you're willing to drive, your welcome at my place. It is about 3 hours from columbus. 

I think I have a picture that shows part of the lake with the small dock. ....


 

The dock is about 15' long, and the water is about 25' deep off the end of the dock. And ignore my dog standing there... she is afraid to swim. 

You welcome to it if you want to drive!


----------

